# help with volume control when connected to home stereo.



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Am I missing a setting somewhere? Volume is very quiet when I plug my phone into my home stereo. How do I change this? My ear buds its fine but when on my stereo I have to have the volume up all the way both on my stereo and on my phone. Thanks for any advice!


----------

